# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы с переодеванием гостей

## ТатьянаВВ

Вот решилась открыть такую тему, может кому пригодиться! Может кто заинтересуется! Посмотрим, там видно будет! Выкладываю на ВАШ суд первую переодевалку! Очень её люблю, с неё и начинала! Надеюсь отклик!

_Конкурс переодевание, (6 человек)_
*«Великий комбинатор или поиск второй половинки»* 
неопределённый по стилю отрывок популярнейшей книги

Эта история не случайна, 
в итоге звучания раскроется тайна 
Итак, мы в уездном городе N 
Знакомимся с героями теперь. *(музыка)*
Пред вами молодой мужчина 
Турецко-поданный, по некоторым причинам! 
Он гениален, просто загляденье! 
Итак, пред вами Остап Бендер *(музыка)*
Он Афоризмами засыплет хоть кого, 
Но вот один вы знаете давно:
_«Лёд тронулся, господа присяжные заседатели!»_
 Исполнит танец он сейчас на бис, 
А, ну, Остап ты в танго нам пройдись! *(танго)*
Он в город N пришёл не просто так, 
А с целью.
Найти себе богатую невесту. 
По улицам искать не захотел 
В агентство сразу полетел. 
Вот на пороге его встречают 
И очень радостно привечают. 
Сейчас познакомимся мы с агентом 
Он выхода ждёт, аплодисменты... *(музыка)*
Он холост, скромен, но орёл,
Очки, усы всегда при нём!
Его, конечно, вы узнали?!
Он очень часто повторяет:
_«Спокойно, Ипполит!»_
Итак, Ипполит Матвеевич Воробьянинов
Или просто Киса!
Он так, станцует и споёт
Когда к нему клиент придёт!
*(Музыка)*
Он свой список невест
Уж давно изучил
И Остапу первую предложил:
Она как солнца луч сияет,
Красою на повал сражает,
Фигурка, глаз не отвести
Встречайте - Шамиад-Али!
*(музыка)*


Она немая от рожденья
А говорят её движенья
Танцует танец живота
Вот блин, какая красота!
*(музыка)*

Всё хорошо, но мало текста,
Неразговорчивая невеста!
И так, невеста номер 2!
Если у вас заболит голова
Или немного прихватит живот
Эта невеста не подведёт
*(музыка)
*
Она твердит без остановки:
Про грипп, краснуху,
Болезнь Боткина
_«И вас вылечат!»_
Медсестра ордена красной подвязки
Может всё сделать без подсказки!
Надо искусственное дыхание
Остап принимай её старания!
*(музыка)*

Остап решил не рисковать
Просит следующую показать.
Невесту Киса представляет
Сбыть с рук, скорее сам желает:
Её природа одарила щедро:
Арбузные груди и обухом нос,
А мощный затылок знаком всем наверно?
Мадам Грицацуева - апофеоз!
*(музыка)*

Она Остапа полюбила -
Безудержно
Не в бровь, а в грудь!
Она тотчас проговорила:
_«Любимый суслик, моим будь!»_
О, женщина исполни нам ламбаду
Тогда поверим, что замужеству ты рада
*(ламбада)*





Остап решил судьбу не бередить
С такой невестой не куда сходить
За ней лишь прятаться от кредиторов
И слушать сплетни под забором!
Наш Киса тяжело вздыхает
Последнюю невесту представляет:
Красавица - цыганка перед нами,
Остап аж замер, больно - хороша!
Пред ним шикарными браслетами играя
Цыганка закружилась не спеша!
*(музыка)*

Она сказала: - не смогу быть верной,
Любви до гроба тоже не хочу.
И потому не будет исключений,
_«Я с табором в кибитке укачу!»_
Но мы её без танца не отпустим
Станцуй нам милая ведь на душе так грустно!
*(музыка)*

Не смог Остап невесту удержать!
В итоге пьесы, хочется сказать:
Искать, конечно, надо идеал,
Но в каждой есть и женственность и шарм!
Сейчас звучит блистательный канкан!
Остап и Киса приглашают дам!
*(звучит канкан)*

на счёт музыки могу выслать на почту, если заинтересовало!

----------


## skomorox

*ТатьянаВВ*,

мне понравился твой Остап. Можно нарезки попросить? :flower: 
А как остап танго танцует, сам с собой, без партнёра?
А кан-кан в конце Остап и Киса танцуют со всеми вышеперечисленными "дамами"?

----------


## Мишкина

Мне тоже понравилось... А фото выложить можешь?
Кто женщин выбирает - сам Остап или ты заранее? Какие костюмы у них?

----------


## orhideya

ТатьянаВВ,
  мне  очень  понравилось  можно    музуку  и  мне  выслать  на  почту [email]olesya_shepel@mail.ru  или  в  ящик    заранее  блогадарю

----------


## KAlinchik

> Выкладываю на ВАШ суд первую переодевалку!


а еще какие есть в арсенале?
Остап заинтересовал...

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> мне понравился твой Остап. Можно нарезки попросить?
> А как остап танго танцует, сам с собой, без партнёра?
> А кан-кан в конце Остап и Киса танцуют со всеми вышеперечисленными "дамами"?


Переодеваются, конечно мужчины. Только цыганку выбираю девушку. Остап Танцует Танго со стулом, а Кан-Кан танцуют все вместе



*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Мне тоже понравилось... А фото выложить можешь?
> Кто женщин выбирает - сам Остап или ты заранее? Какие костюмы у них?


Актёров выбираю заранее, и пока музыкальная пауза - переодеваю и объясняю Кто-Что говорит, и кто за кем выходит!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> а еще какие есть в арсенале?
> Остап заинтересовал...


*Алина*, есть ещё 2, так как сама понимаешь много костюмов не нашьёшь. Да и где хранить

"Как кардинал счастье искал!" и "Поздравления заезжих гастролёров" в разработке "Шумовой оркестр от Трёх поросят и Волка". Девочки простите на общий форум выложить не могу. Так как есть земляки. Надеюсь вы меня понимаете. А Остап для меня - это уже классика, поэтому вряд ли кто возьмётся. Я его уже достаточно много где проводила!

----------


## elochkalenusik

Танечка, спасибо)  Случайно попала на твой пост, тоже люблю переодевалки, жалко фоток нет, и как то стихи писать не очень хочется)) Хотя могу) Я всё в прозе, если интересно, давай обменяемся идеями)) напиши на почту info-media@inbox.ru

*Добавлено через 22 часа 50 минут*
не могу разобраться как в личке ответить на твоё сообщение:smile: читаю их а где ответить не пойму)

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

Вот ещё одна переодевалка! Писала на заказ, сама не проводила, может кому пригодится. В помощь брала Филатова "Федот стрелец"

*Как Баба-Яга дочек замуж выдавала*

Верьте аль не верьте, а жила на белом свете 
Баба-Яга, Костяная нога,
когда-то красавицей леса слыла
Было это очень давно, 
лет двести или триста прошло 

Если в темноте, не при свете
То, пожалуй, тут быть беседе
Приглядитесь повнимательней
В молодости была такой привлекательной
_(выход Бабы-яги)_
У неё три девицы на выданье
Дочери, родные – видные!

Докука, Морока, Назола
Вот такое трио примчится к нам скоро
Встречайте шоу-варьете
Ну, очень громкое, вообче!
_(Дискотека Авария – Опа)_

Как-то раз Баба-Яга по утру была строга
Позвала своих девчонок и сказала: *«На фига!»*
Вы сидите в родном доме, не имея ни фига


Дочки головой кивнули, 
Пригорюнившись слегка	
Наша ушлая Яга, им рекламу так дала
Приезжайте женихи, дочки прелесть у Яги!
_(Бабки Ёжки)_

Чуть свет по утру 
явились женихи ко двору

Для Докуки нужен муж, что бы был не очень глуп 
не красавец, не поэт, не певец и не эстет
Главное чтоб умный был
Мысли складно говорил

Печкин – очень гениален
Из ума сложен точь-в-точь
Только вряд ли нынче мамы 
Выдали бы за него дочь
Нет в нём прелести и лоска
Но зато умён как Бог
Носит зимнюю ушанку
И не дует вовсе в рог!
_(Потолок ледяной, дверь скрипучая)
_
Но, они нашли друг дружку
Быть тут свадьбе очень нужно
_(Карл Хламкин – Свадьба)_

Средней доченьке – Мороке
Нужен муж, чтоб на все руки
Всё умеет, всё поможет
Дело спориться в руках
И топор поднять он сможет, да и с граблями мастак

Кандидат ей – Буратино
Может всё приколотить
Обустроить, обиходить
Дров для печки нарубить
_(U can't touch this)_

Но, они нашли друг дружку
Быть тут свадьбе очень нужно
_(Карл Хламкин – Свадьба)_

И для третьей, для Назолы
Кандидат нашёлся скоро
Он такой крылатай пан
Из Стокгольма прибыл к нам 

Самый клёвый, самый сладкий
Краше в мире не найдёшь
Карласончик очень статный
Внешне больно уж хорош
_(Лучшая Песня – Шалалула)_

Но, они нашли друг дружку
Быть тут свадьбе очень нужно
_(Карл Хламкин – Свадьба)_

А теперь, честной народ, 
Подведём всему итог
Чай, у нас не панихида, 
А совсем наоборот! 

Нам теперь не слезы лить, — 
Песни петь да меды пить!.. 
Свадьбы праздновать три сразу
Да веселье это длить!

Ну, а коль попросит кто 
Бражки граммов эдак сто — 

Так и быть!.. Сегодня можно!.. 
Слава богу, есть за что!..

*Добавлено через 2 часа 40 минут*
А ещё могу предложить придумать что-то интересное. Только нужна информация и что должно получится в итоге. Конечно, как Пушкин не обещаю, но что смогу.:smile:

----------


## Воронова Наталья

> на счёт музыки могу выслать на почту, если заинтересовало!


 а можно ннарезочки, пожалуйста voronovanatalya@mail.ru

----------


## a.bokov

> Вот решилась открыть такую тему, может кому пригодиться! Может кто заинтересуется! Посмотрим, там видно будет! Выкладываю на ВАШ суд первую переодевалку! Очень её люблю, с неё и начинала! Надеюсь отклик!
> 
> _Конкурс переодевание, (6 человек)_
> *«Великий комбинатор или поиск второй половинки»* 
> неопределённый по стилю отрывок популярнейшей книги
> 
> 
> *(музыка)*
> 
> ...





> на счёт музыки могу выслать на почту, если заинтересовало!


 Добрый день! Вышлите пожалуйста мне тоже нарезочки. Мой адрес bokov.nn@mail.ru Заранее вас благодарю

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
И если можно , то и по второй переодевалке тоже.

----------


## ТатьянаВВ

> Добрый день! Вышлите пожалуйста мне тоже нарезочки. Мой адрес bokov.nn@mail.ru Заранее вас благодарю
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> И если можно , то и по второй переодевалке тоже.


На счёт второй переодевалки хочу предупредить, что только подбирала музыку. У меня её нет, так что здесь уже самостоятельно!

----------


## Буча

*ТатьянаВВ*,
Танюша, тоже клянчу музыку для БЕНДЕРА.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Попала в эту темку, тут решила выложить, может кому пригодится. В начале своей деятельности, карнавал такой был, персонажи выходили, стишки к ним писала.

                                 СТИХИ К ПЕРСОНАЖАМ 
ШАМАН 
Я шаманиз джунглей,
Мое имя Тумба-Юмба.
Я обращусь к своим Богам,
Чтоб всем налили по 100 грамм!

ЛЕБЕДЬ
Когда я маленькой была,
Воткнула в зад я три пера…
Хочу летать, хочу летать,
Хочу я сверху наблюдать…
И вот мечты мои сбылись,
Еще сто грамм, я взмою ввысь!!!

МАЛЬВИНА
Я красивая Мальвина, не хочу я Буратино,
Не желаю деревянного мальчика,
Пусть не манит меня пальчиком.
Давеча Пьеро, нахал, руку сердце предлагал
Я спросила, а где вилла?
И где яхта? Где машина?...

КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА
Я Красная шапочка, я такая лапочка
Убегу от серого волка,
Без любви и денег нету толку.

Еще КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА
Красная шапочка шла по дорожке,
И напевала тихонько ля-ля…
Вдруг из-за кустиков серые ножки…
Из лесу вышел волк – Николя!!!

И еще КРАСНАЯ ШАПОЧКА
Я красная шапочка, я такая лапочка
Красивая, сексуалистая,
А умная, а смекалистая!!!
ЦЫГАНОЧКА
Я цыганочка, по имени Яночка.
Красива, сэксуальна, на щечке ямочка!
Позолотите ручку, подкиньте денег кучку!!!
УДАРНИК
Ищут пожарные, ищут менты,
Мужика молодого лет тридцати…
На нем кепка бейсбольная, наглая рожа,
Серп и молот на трусах у него,
Больше незнают о нем ничего!!!

ХОХОЛ
На хрена мэни салат,
И банан и виноград.
Що за жизнь така настала,
У хохла нэмае сала.

КАРЛСОН
Я такой крутой мужчина,
Мне не надобна машина…
Мне бы девочку обнять, 
И на крышу с ним слетать.

КУЗНЕЧИК
А я кузнечик маленький,
Я свадьбе очень рад.
Я лихо так отплясывал,
Коленками назад.

УТЕНОК
Я утенок- Филипок, мамочкин сыночек.
Когда вырасту большим, 
Буду взрослый мамин сын.
Когда буду я большой,
Найду себе невесту, Пугачеву Аллу,
И потом на ней женюсь,
Мама обещала.


АЛЕНУШКА
Сестрица, я, Аленушка,
 Пасу своего миленочка
Он очень много водки пил,
Стал сереньким козленочком.

ГУСАР
Я гусар, я сердцеед!!!
В делах любовных дока!
Уж не безусый я юнец,
И дам люблю неплохо!!!

ИНСПЕКТОР ГИБДД
Я патрульно-постовой..
-Документы попрошу
В них могу я разрешить,
Пару сотен положить.

----------


## Elvis1977

*ТатьянаВВ*,
 Ваш "Остап" - бомба. Хотел бы попробовать. Не поделитесь нарезочкой? Заранее благодарю. elvis1977@bk.ru

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

Танечка огромная просьба и мне нарезочки скиньте!!! заранее благодарю!!!!*Буча*,Ира скажи пожалуйста, ряженые как выходили? какая подводка была?

----------


## optimistka17

> тоже клянчу музыку для БЕНДЕРА.





> Не поделитесь нарезочкой





> огромная просьба и мне нарезочки скиньте!!!


Народ, а личками пользоваться слабо?
 Нет, ну в самом деле, кто его знает, чем могут для нас обернуться Правила Форума...:wink:
 Ведь свободным осталось общение, а не музыкальная часть...

----------


## Анна1984

ставятся стулья и звери на них садятся, водка настоящая

----------


## GlazOlga

> Веселого мало увидела- точнее вообще не увидела


Это сказочка "Халявочка", на форуме она есть в стихах и с музыкальными нарезками и проходит она весело. А водку в стакан наливать не обязательно, покажите просто действие!




> Без обид пжлст.


))))))) конечно, не для всякой  компании!

----------


## Анна1984

да зависит от компании, иногда заказчики наоборот усаживают гостей, чтобы напоить-некоторые не против, а некоторым хотелось бы, но как-то неудобно-можно использовать такую шуточную сказку. А напиток настоящий наливать-это уже на ваше усмотрение.

----------


## Светлая Лань

[


> =ТатьянаВВ;2329630]Вот решилась открыть такую тему, может кому пригодиться! Может кто заинтересуется! Посмотрим, там видно будет! Выкладываю на ВАШ суд первую переодевалку! Очень её люблю, с неё и начинала! Надеюсь отклик!
> на счёт музыки могу выслать на почту, если заинтересовало!


А мне можно музыку? hohlacheva.swetlana@mail.ru Спасибо!!!

----------


## tatrusi

Ой , девочки классная темка, выкладываю свою переодевалку...прощание с холостяцкой жизнью....скорее всего не новая, так как я ее стырнетила....но проходит супер и без слов от участников, все говорю я.1 Бывшие девушки
- Дорогие гости мы сегодня собрались , чтобы погулять на свадьбе. Ели, пили, танцевали – в общем хорошо гуляли. Пригласили всех близких , родных и дорогих. Пока на входе мы стояли, еще гостей там повстречали и они нам рассказали, что с женихом были друзьями. Как они прекрасно время проводили и что все его любили и тут жениться друг решил,а их на свадьбу не пригласил, но явились все опять, чтоб дружно счастья пожелать. 
Разрешите мне уважаемые гости, дорогая невеста представить Вам этих дам!!!
1	Кровь в жилах стыла и кипела ….повстречалась Бэлла, наверное сладкая как шоколад- попробовать был каждый рад……Она нам рассказала, как ночка темная была и как она….ждала, за ручки нежно вы держались и говорить вы все стеснялись….  ВСТРЕЧАЕМ ПЕРВУЮ ДЕВУШКУ!  (ИСПАНКА)
2	Пошел наш …..раз в кино и увидел там ее – высока, мила, блондинка и стройна как невидимка….у нашего ….дыханье сперло…и заорал он во все горло…Вот это баба!!! Мне б такую!!! Такую классную, крутую!!! ВСТРЕЧАЕМ СЛЕДУЮЩУЮ ГОСТЮ !!! (НЕВЕСТА)
3	Пошел наш ….раз в ресторан, официантку встретил там…какая мордашка, красивые ноги…ну все что надо у новой подруги….очень любезно его обслужив и свою любовь ему предложив…..его запомнить хотела она…а смогла ль? Сейчас нам себя покажет она….Давайте поприветствуем И ЭТУ ГОСТЬЮ!!!(ОФИЦИАНТКА)
4	Однажды нашему…..пришлось переночевать в отеле, не помня себя   очутился в борделе!!! Вино лилося там рекою   и заночевал он с Доминою одной!!!И все мечты его осуществляла – всю ночь его в борделе укрощала!!!ВАШИ АПЛОДИСМЕНТЫ ЭТОЙ ДАМЕ!!!(ПУТАНА)  
Жениха на стул, руки под попу, глаза завязываем – серьёзно!!! 
ДОРОГОЙ ЖЕНИХ, НАСТАЛ ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНЫЙ МОМЕНТ И Т Д, ВОБЩЕМ КОГО ТЫ ВЫБЕРЕШЬ, СТОЙ И ПРОВЕДЁШЬ ПЕРВУЮ БРАЧНУЮ НОЧЬ!!!
все ДАМЫ крутятся вокруг, спорят, толкаются – всё Это что бы у жениха создалось впечатление, что его действительно целуют ЭТИ. А все 5 раз его целует невеста, только не в губы: в нос не дыша, укусить за мочку, лизнуть щёку. Каждый поцелуй нужно комментировать, ТАК СМЕШНЕЕ можно ещё выбор жениха ставить под сомнение, уговаривать его довериться вам и взять не 2-ю, а 4-ю, Девушки могут при этом кричать УРА он выбрал меня. Какой из поцелуев был поцелуй твоей жены.

Тамада:С этого дня тебя имеет право целовать только жена.
Жених повторяй: Прощай холостяцкая жизнь,С этого дня меня будет целовать только жена. В конце концов ставим жениха на ноги, просим слегка наклониться и приготовить губы для поцелуя, все гости кричат ГОРЬКО, открываем глаза во время поцелуя. Жених рад!!! можно спросить его мнения по поводу остальных соответствий поцелуев и дам. Тоже будет хохма. Все слышали? Горько Потом мы признаёмся и снова ГОРЬКО!!!



еще объединила женский и мужчской стриптиз....сначала выходят пара девушек...выдаю ажурные резинки...стриптиз с резинками...потом говорю что обе супер и предлагаю выбрать в зале пару мужчин...они приводят...и объявляю конкурс наоборот(одежда для мальчиков штаны, жилетка, галстук, шляпа...все яркого цвета специально шила...), кто из мальчиков быстрее оденется.....все супер....все справились, и говорю о том , что не справедливо, что для мужчин стриптиз был, а для женщин нет...поэтому сейчас мужской стриптиз....под секс бомб раздеваются.....

----------


## Татусяня

Тоже заинтересовал пододьяльник фото можно

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> -как Холостяцкую жизнь жениха, 
> - сценка с обыгровкой- прощание с детством...-это на выпускном вечере.
> -сюрприз для детей на свадьбе



Маргарита а можно поподробнее расказать про сценку прощание с детством?????

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> а форуме она есть в стихах и с музыкальными нарезками и проходит она весело. А водку в стакан наливать не обязательно, покажите просто действие!


 Ольга ну скиньте ссылку на нарезки к сценке халявочка не могу найти, или у меня еще доступа нет к этим темам

----------


## Леди Мищенко

Я на свадьбу где -то ближе к подаже торта выпускаю переодетых детишек мальчика и девочку, они читают стихи, а потом собирают на мальчика и на девочку. 
Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Посмотри, у них тут свадьба,
Стол накрыт ну просто класс!

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Может быть, они конфетку
Нам дадут с тобой сейчас?

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. А вон там сидит начальник,
Строго смотрит так на нас.
Молодых мне очень жалко:
Сидят уже который час.

Малыш 1. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2. Да отстать ты с поздравленьем,
Им сегодня не до нас!

Малыш 1. Говори скорей что надо,
А не то получишь в глаз!

Малыш 2. Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 1. Так, мои слова сказала!
Ну задам тебе сейчас. (Идет потасовка.)

Малыш 2. Что ты сразу лезешь в драку?
Тети, дяди видишь тут?
Они каждой забияке
Быстро попу надерут.

Малыш 1. Ладно, ссориться не будем...
Вспомнила свои слова?

Я сейчас начну сначала.
Прямо кругом голова.
Мы, ребята-дошколята,
Мы пришли поздравить вас.

Малыш 2.  Молодожены
Счастья вам мы пожелаем
Скажем дружно – в добрый час!

Малыш 1. Папа с мамой разрешили
Эту свадьбу вам сыграть...

Малыш 2. Хорошо, что вы решили
Мужем и женою стать!

Малыш 1. Вам и целоваться можно,
Даже кое-что еще.

Малыш 2. Нам же это невозможно,
Подрасти надо еще.

Малыш 1. Что-то мы тут задержались,
Дома будет порка!
На прощанье говорим вам...

Горько! Горько! Горько!

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> Я работаю с большим количеством костюмов, но не один из них не читает текст. Я считаю, что это напряг для гостей. Ведь кто -то плохо видит, или плохо читает, а кто-то просто волнуется. А смешно и интересно прочитать текст может только профессионал. Да и заказчики не хотят брать ведущих, которые при работе с костюмами используют  фразу: "Пришли поздравить......".


У меня например малышей играют свидетели, с которыми я обговарию смогут ли они прочесть текст, если не смогут или не в состоянии, то эту сценку не провожу. Я тоже не преверженка больших толмутов, текстов для гостей.

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> Добрый муж-в дому работник немного столяр немного плотник
> Папа Карло
> Настругал за свою жизнь деток я не мало,
> Ведь не даром обо мне вся страна узнала!
> За свою работу я отвечаю смело,
> Потому как делаю я ее умело.
> Я тебе советом сейчас хочу помочь -
> Сделать сына не хитрое дело,
> То же самое выстругать дочь.
> ...



Дааааааааа если бы я такое на каком -либо мероприятии провела, о клиентах по рекомендации можно было бы забыть

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> Лялька
> Наряжаем именинницу.
> Выводится именинница. Один человек читает стихотворение, другие — наряжают ее.
> 
> Вот перед нами малышка.
> Малышка еще голышка.
> Нам нарядить ее надо,
> Чтоб не замерзло чадо.
> Ползунки на нее мы наденем,
> ...


А я делаю так
Пусть золотого детства свет, путь освещает много лет!
Давайте на память об этом важном периоде жизни юбилярыни
 Подарим ей счастливые талисманы!

 Этот замечательный чепчик:
-    Не носила с давних пор
 Этот головной убор!
И соску:
-    Всех микробов мы убьём
 Соску в водку обмакнём!
 И теперь малышка у нас 
 Получилась – высший класс!!!     
В дальнейшем вы, уважаемая Анна Ивановна
Всегда можете с помощью этих аксессуаров перенестись
В своё счастливое детство, чтобы почерпнуть там веселья и бодрости!!! (фото на память)

Бежали годы, как ручьи весною,
И жизнь и поперек, и вдоль, текла.
Девчушка наша стала уж большою,
Но красоту и нежность сберегла.

----------


## Леди Мищенко

> Добрый день всем!!! Я новичок на форуме, меня зовут Надежда. я с Алтайского края. Спасибо за интересные идеи. я ведущая свадеб уже 17 лет. Мне очень бы хотелось общаться с единомышленниками. хочу поделиться своей идеей "Кража невесты" Выходит падишах и с ним 4 девушки (восточные красавицы), и 2-е - слуги. Падишах садится на стул и читает текст 
> Я, СЮДА К ВАМ ТАК СПЕШИЛ
> АБДУРАХМАН – ВОСТОЧНЫЙ ДЖИНН.


 У меня есть сценка с переодеванием в шейха и восточных красавиц

ПРИВЕТСТВИЕ ШЕЙХА:
В НАШЕ СВАДЕБНОЕ ЦАРСТВО,
ОКОЛЬЦОВАННОЕ ГОСУДАРСТВО.
ПРИБЫЛ СВЕТЛЕЙШИЙ ИЗ МИЛЕЙШИХ,
КРАСИВЕЙШИЙ ИЗ ОБОЯТЕЛЬНЫХ,
И МУДРЕЙШИЙ ИЗ ПРЕМУДРЫХ.
ВНУЧАТЫЙ ПЛЕМЯННИК АМУРА,
ШУРИН ЗОЛОВКИ АДАМА И ЕВЫ,
ТРОЮРОДНЫЙ ПРАВНУК 
РОМЕО И ДЖУЛЬЕТТЫ,
ДВОЮРОДНЫЙ ДЕВЕРЬ ПУШКИНА, 
ВСЕМ ЧУВСТВАМ ШАХ,
И ВЛЮБЛЁННЫМ ПАДИШАХ - 
ИТАК,ВСТРЕЧАЕМ:
АМУРОС ИБН РУССАМБЕЙ
ФИЗИКХАН ШЕЙХ АРАБСКИЙ !!!

НА ФОНЕ ВОСТОЧНОЙ МЕЛОДИИ ПОЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ШЕЙХ,В СООТВЕТСТВУЮЩЕМ ОДЕЯНИИ,НА ГОЛОВЕ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО ЧЕЛМА.
ШЕЙХ АРАБСКИЙ

1. КАК БЫ НЕ БЫЛ ЖЕЛАНЕН ГЛОТОК ВОДЫ В ПУСТЫНЕ,
    ОН НЕ ЖЕЛАННЕЕ ТЕБЯ ! О,ЖЕЛАННЕЙШАЯ..................................

2. КАК БЫ НЕ БЫЛ СИЛЁН И ВСЕМОГУЩ ВЕТЕР В ПУСТЫНЕ,
    ОН НЕ СИЛЬНЕЕ ТЕБЯ ! О,СИЛЬНЕЙШИЙ.......................................

3. КАК БЫ НЕ БЫЛ КРАСИВ ЦВЕТОК,ЦВЕТУЩИЙ В ПУСТЫНЕ,
    ОН НЕ КРАСИВЕЕ ТЕБЯ !О,КРАСИВЕЙШАЯ.....................................

4. КАК БЫ ЯРКО НЕ СВЕТИЛО СОЛНЦЕ,ОНО НЕ МОЖЕТ ЗАСЛОНИТЬ
    СВЕТ ЗОЛОТЫХ РУК ТВОИХ ! О,ТРУДОЛЮБИВЕЙШИЙ.................................

5. КАК БЫ НЕ БЫЛА ВЕЛИЧАВА НЕФТЯНАЯ ВЫШКА НА ШЕЛЬФЕ КРАСНОГО МОРЯ,
    ОНА НЕ ВЕЛИЧЕСТВЕННЕЕ ТЕБЯ ! О,ВЕЛИЧЕСТВЕННЕЙШАЯ..................................

6. КАК БЫ НЕ БЫЛИ ЛЮБИМЫ МНОЮ ЖЕНЩИНЫ МОЕГО ГАРЕМА
    Я ПОЗВОЛЮ ТЕБЕ - О,ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНЕЙШИЙ,.........................................
    НЕНАДОЛГО СТАТЬ ПОВЕЛИТЕЛЕМ !

    ПУСКАЙ МОИ ЖЁНЫ СТАНУТ УКРАШЕНИЕМ ТВОЕГО ПРЕКРАСНЕЙШЕГО
    ТАНЦА ! НО ПРЕЖДЕ Я ДОЛЖЕН ПОКРЫТЬ ТВОЮ ГОЛОВУ
    ВОЛШЕБНОЙ ЧЕЛМОЙ ! ВЛАДЕЙ !

    А СЕЙЧАС,Я ПРИГЛАШАЮ МОИХ ЛЮБИМЕЙШИХ ЖЁН !
    ГЮЛЬЧИТАЙ ! ФАТИМА !

    ТАНЦУЮТ,КЛАНЯЮТСЯ И УХОДЯТ )



У меня костюм шейха надувной лицо человека не видно, текст записан на диск, поэтому моему шейху приходится только руками жестикулировать и головой махать сопроводжая текст

----------


## tatrusi

> Ой , девочки классная темка, выкладываю свою переодевалку...прощание с холостяцкой жизнью....скорее всего не новая, так как я ее стырнетила....но проходит супер и без слов от участников, все говорю я.1 Бывшие девушки
> - Дорогие гости мы сегодня собрались , чтобы погулять на свадьбе. Ели, пили, танцевали – в общем хорошо гуляли. Пригласили всех близких , родных и дорогих. Пока на входе мы стояли, еще гостей там повстречали и они нам рассказали, что с женихом были друзьями. Как они прекрасно время проводили и что все его любили и тут жениться друг решил,а их на свадьбу не пригласил, но явились все опять, чтоб дружно счастья пожелать. 
> Разрешите мне уважаемые гости, дорогая невеста представить Вам этих дам!!!.


девочки для холостяцкой жизни выложила нарезки......http://files.mail.ru/Y552QI

----------


## stella z

можно переодеть в Африканку (Африканца) и выпустить со сладким ожерельем. А. читает текст по листку (ну закидайте меня - хотя не важно, что там - все равно я перевожу т.к. "настоящая тамада поймет и переведет любой язык"). В конце под музыку надевает это ожерелье на молодых.
Акуна матата! Бамбарбия керкуду!
Здравствуйте, уважаемые гости 
Хали-гали пальма вжик-вжик
Я прибыла к вам из далекой страны самого жаркого солнца
Няка-няка м-м-м чунга чанга
Я принесла вам в подарок сладкое ожерелье
Бхай, бхай баю бай
здесь конфеты «Ночка южная», чтоб семья у вас была дружная
Др – др сахара ни бум бум
есть в ожерелье карамель, чтоб семейная лодка не садилась на мель
Мани-мани Шур Шур, карманяка дзинь
есть «В шоколаде фундук», чтоб золота был сундук
Тыгыдын тыгыдын, тудым-сюдым
конфеты «Грильяж», чтоб совершили кругосветный вояж
Вай вай бо-бо кочан  зашибись
конфеты «Левушка», чтоб никогда не болела головушка
Лялька топ-топ панамка шлеп
конфеты «Красная шапочка», чтоб родилась дочка-лапочка
Уси - пуси, тутуууууууу!чух чух
есть и батончик, чтоб родилось пацанов вагончик
опий хана чмок нирвана
есть конфеты «Красный мак», чтоб не могли жить друг без друга никак
Тумба юмба, няка-няка бербудука и жевако
есть в шоколаде мармелад, чтоб царили в семье мир да лад
чмоки чмоки
и пусть  любви вам сладкой светит зорька
ну а сегодня все мы крикнем «Горько»!

----------


## Лариса Валентиновна

Очень интересно происходит появление двойников. Делаю маску тещи или свекрови (тестя/свекра) распечатав на цветном принтере портреты. выбираю адекватного гостя побойчее. Суть - "сцена ревности" и выяснение кто самозванец/самозванка. Выясняется конкурсами для тещ-свекровей.

----------


## Олька Мартынова

Татьяна, очень понравился Ваш Остап, я бы с удовольствием воспользовалась вашим шедевром, а вы могли бы скинуть нарезки на почту: olga_polyatykina@mail.ru  Буду Вам очень благодарна

----------


## Сетка

Девочки. подскажите, где было разъяснение про конкурс "веселых барабанщиков" ? Меня интересует, как это все крепится. Спасибо!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZP1z6xGJY4

----------


## Саблегубик

> Девочки. подскажите, где было разъяснение про конкурс "веселых барабанщиков" ? Меня интересует, как это все крепится. Спасибо!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZP1z6xGJY4


смеяться после слова поварешка
Капец просто

----------


## МИЛА11

Автор конкурса про барабанщиков Вадим Чупров,к сожалению не могу помочь ссылкой,не могу вспомнить где именно про него читала. Сама я его провожу и всегда на ура!За что огромное спасибо автору!!!Тарелки на поясе у меня крепятся на резинках, а поварёшки на лентах шириной 5 см. Там главное правильно закрутить поварёшки чтобы они сами начали раскручиваться, как только участник чуть расслабляет натяжение лент. Думаю зная автора, Вам будет проще найти описание конкурса.

----------


## Гайдаровна

> Автор конкурса про барабанщиков Вадим Чупров,к сожалению не могу помочь ссылкой,не могу вспомнить где именно про него читала. Сама я его провожу и всегда на ура!За что огромное спасибо автору!!!Тарелки на поясе у меня крепятся на резинках, а поварёшки на лентах шириной 5 см. Там главное правильно закрутить поварёшки чтобы они сами начали раскручиваться, как только участник чуть расслабляет натяжение лент. Думаю зная автора, Вам будет проще найти описание конкурса.


Его надо искать на ВКМ http://forums.vkmonline.com/showthread.php?t=61210

----------


## Саблегубик

> Автор конкурса про барабанщиков Вадим Чупров,


что позволено мужчине- от женщины смотрится вульгарно
Или вам нравится раздевать гостей? мое мнение- это не красиво- смех от того что другой человек в глупом положении
Сами бы разделись и повеселили так гостей- нет? зачем заставлять другого делать то что сами не сможете сделать?

----------


## Любаша- краса

Я тоже проводила сказку Халявочка. Но на стул. кроме водки ставила вино и минералку. Гости пьют что хотят.


> сказка проводится обычно к концу вечера, выбираются гости, которые употребляют, в действии выглядит лучше, чем по написанному, но подходит не для всех компаний.

----------


## snegurka

> что позволено мужчине- от женщины смотрится вульгарно
> Или вам нравится раздевать гостей? мое мнение- это не красиво- смех от того что другой человек в глупом положении
> Сами бы разделись и повеселили так гостей- нет? зачем заставлять другого делать то что сами не сможете сделать?


Конечно у каждого свой  стиль работы, да и клиенты с разными запросами бывают . Но я с Вами согласна польностью. Это конкурс для оооочень узкого круга друзей.

----------


## ВВаля

> Автор конкурса про барабанщиков Вадим Чупров,к сожалению не могу помочь ссылкой,не могу вспомнить где именно про него читала. Сама я его провожу и всегда на ура!За что огромное спасибо автору!!!Тарелки на поясе у меня крепятся на резинках, а поварёшки на лентах шириной 5 см. Там главное правильно закрутить поварёшки чтобы они сами начали раскручиваться, как только участник чуть расслабляет натяжение лент. Думаю зная автора, Вам будет проще найти описание конкурса.


 Я совершенно не согласна за авторство,  и Вадиму об этом писала. У меня секретарь выехала в Германию лет 12-13 назад- и сразу передала мне (ЕЩЕ КАСЕТУ на видак) с конкурсами новенькими. Так вот этот конкурс был еще там в прошлом веке( В конце 1997 года!) Смешно смотреть, но проводить..... только для уж очень теплой и знакомой компании... Я так и не созрела

----------


## olgaring

> Так вот этот конкурс был еще там в прошлом веке( В конце 1997 года!)


можно сказать, что это был уже закат этого конкурса- немцы делают его ооочень давно. Точно также как и удочку со змеёй из штанов.

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Девчонки! всем привет!
Я хочу сказать про сказку "Халява". Провожу ее давно и всегда она имеет успех!
Я с собой вожу элементы костюмов, т.е. шапочки, очки и т.д. для героев сказки!
И еще большое цветастое покрывало, которое стелю в центре площадки, получается, как полянка! Покрывало чистое и, когда происходит действие, народ не бегает по нему, а потом, когда надо падать - все падают именно на эту полянку.
Я им об этом даже не говорю, ВСЕГДА гости сами так делают. Видимо, в силу нашего менталитета. 
Включаю всегда сказку в аудиозаписи, одним треком. Особых премудростей там нет! Гости все ловят на лету.
Попробуйте и вашим гостям понравится!
http://files.mail.ru/2710F7EA538642168FFA2C623A90C62A

----------


## Белая розочка

> Я хочу сказать про сказку "Халява". Провожу ее давно и всегда она имеет успех!


Зоя, спасибо за сказочку! Никогда сказки не использовала, попробую)

----------


## МИЛА11

Уважаемая *Саблегубик*, почему Вы решили что всё делается в точности как на видео? Любой конкурс можно переделать под себя, я в барабанщиках никого не раздеваю и от этого конкурс ничего не теряет!Вопрос в том кто и на что в этом конкурсе делает ставку. У меня мужчины соревнуются в чувстве ритма под разные музыкальные нарезки, в таком варианте абсолютно не нужно их раздевать!Так что ничего пошлого...весело и задорно!

----------


## Матильда 1967

А у меня это не барабанщики,а Гименей.Молодые загадывают желание,под его"бой".

----------


## МИЛА11

Матильда, пожалуйста, можно поподробнее, какая подводка к появлению Гименея? Он один выходит?В чём его задача как можно громче бить или что-то другое?Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Матильда 1967

Гименей выходит брать клятвы с молодоженов.Один.Между ног-половник,но его не видно,в руках или чаша или кастрюля.Поклялись......И я говорю,что типа в Новый год под бой курантов загадываем желания............так и сегодня загадайте своё общее желание,а Гименей приложит все свои усилия.чтобы оно сбылось.А фото у меня на одноклассниках есть.

----------

